# Odie is off to the vet



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My poor girl isn't well.  Some of you might remember months ago when I posted a video of her acting strangely. I knew she was in pain and I thought maybe it was LP because she was stretching her legs out. The strange behaviour lasted maybe only 1-2 minutes or so, not very long at all. Then she was back to her normal self, so I decided to keep an eye on it. She has been totally fine since then. 

Yesterday morning it happened again. She was doing the same stretching leg behaviour, with her head held down and her tail tucked in between her legs. She was shaking so I know she was in pain. I looked her over really well, put a shirt on her in case she was cold and then poof! she was fine again. However, last night after she pooped, I noticed a yellow discharge on her pee pad and one of the spots had what looks like blood in it! After much googling, it sounds like she may have an infected anal gland? We have never had issues with her anal glands before. Some scooting, which happens rarely, but nothing else. 

I have used a hot compress (just a cloth soaked in hot water) on her bum and I also applied some canine antibiotic cream which we have from when she had a bug bite. Our cat has his own tube of the same medication as well from when he had an anal infection. Her appetite hasn't changed and other than seeing the discharge and the two episodes of shaking, you wouldn't know anything was wrong.

There is an emergency vet open today for two more hours, but I would really like her to see her regular vet, who I completely trust, about this if possible. I read that if infection is present, they usually have to sedate the dog to make sure the glands are expressed. After her spay fiasco (we believe she didn't handle the anesthetic well and she lost a ton of weight), I would like someone I trust to be handling it. I'll be calling the clinic the second they open tomorrow morning. They are usually crazy busy, so we may need to take an appointment with another vet, but at least they will have her records and I trust the clinic more than any other in town. 

Have any of you experienced this? Is there anything else that I can do to help her at this point besides hot compresses and the cream? I was reading that some people express anal glands on their own, but since I haven't been shown by a vet I don't want to risk it.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, if only they could talk....so sorry Odie is hurting. Can you tell if she has a fever? It is hard to know what to do, no I have never had anything with the anal glands. Thinking of you!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Have not experienced this but wanted to wish Ode well and hope its nothing major.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry Odie's not doing well!! I hope she feels better soon!! I think if she can make it until tomorrow, I would wait to see your regular vet. I only go to the doggie er if it's life threatening bc they are so crazy expensive and they make u follow up with ur reg vet anyway. Especially if she struggles with sedation, your vet already knows this and her history. Sending healing vibes, hugs!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> Oh, if only they could talk....so sorry Odie is hurting. Can you tell if she has a fever? It is hard to know what to do, no I have never had anything with the anal glands. Thinking of you!





Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Have not experienced this but wanted to wish Ode well and hope its nothing major.


Thanks! I'm not sure if she has a fever. I don't have a rectal thermometer but I could go and buy one. I'm a little hesitant about sticking anything in there in case it's painful. :S Tomorrow can't come soon enough.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm so sorry Odie's not doing well!! I hope she feels better soon!! I think if she can make it until tomorrow, I would wait to see your regular vet. I only go to the doggie er if it's life threatening bc they are so crazy expensive and they make u follow up with ur reg vet anyway. Especially if she struggles with sedation, your vet already knows this and her history. Sending healing vibes, hugs!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks love. Yeah, if she needs sedation I will be very nervous for her but will feel better if it's her regular vet clinic. Going to be keeping a really close eye on her.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure if she has a fever. I don't have a rectal thermometer but I could go and buy one. I'm a little hesitant about sticking anything in there in case it's painful. :S Tomorrow can't come soon enough.


I think if it was significant you would be able to tell by feeling her, I'm sure she would be really lethargic also. I would just watch for that until tomorrow.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> I think if it was significant you would be able to tell by feeling her, I'm sure she would be really lethargic also. I would just watch for that until tomorrow.


Will do. She has been sleeping a lot but that's nothing out of the ordinary! I'm going to give her a little exam when she wakes up and make sure everything looks good. My husband is really sick right now too, so I'll be playing nurse today. If I get sick too, we're in trouble!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do hope she will be ok,my vet never sedates for anal glands they just squeeze them ,i did try once but like you i was too frightened i would hurt her.Good luck


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I doesn't seem like the anal gland is the problem from what you described. Sounds like she might have upset/irritated stomach. Any who, hope you find out what's wrong and she gets to feeling better soon. Does she act sore when you touch around her anus? have you tried listening to her belly? Is she eating and drinking? Poor baby. I'm not sure the leg stretching thing is related. keep us updated and I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

michele said:


> I do hope she will be ok,my vet never sedates for anal glands they just squeeze them ,i did try once but like you i was too frightened i would hurt her.Good luck


That's good news. Thanks!



woodard2009 said:


> I doesn't seem like the anal gland is the problem from what you described. Sounds like she might have upset/irritated stomach. Any who, hope you find out what's wrong and she gets to feeling better soon. Does she act sore when you touch around her anus? have you tried listening to her belly? Is she eating and drinking? Poor baby. I'm not sure the leg stretching thing is related. keep us updated and I'll be thinking of you.


Thank you! Yeah, they may be totally unrelated. She doesn't act sore when I touch around there, but she did seem to like it when I put the hot cloth there. That might have just been because she loves warmth though.  I did listen to her belly and heard some digestion noises but it wasn't loud. She's eating and drinking normally thankfully. She ate all her breakfast, slept for awhile and just woke up and started attacking her monkey toy so I'm glad to report that she has lots of energy. I also should have mentioned that I have been suspecting that she might have acid reflux. I wonder if that could be related? She hasn't pooped yet today but that may be because she ate a bit later than usual. I was planning on booking her a vet appointment anyway as she is due for a check-up so I will make sure they do a full exam.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, sometimes a UTI can cause puss and blood in the urine. Has she shown signs of UTI at all. Hope Miss Odie feels better. I know how hard it is when they aren't feeling right.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Also, sometimes a UTI can cause puss and blood in the urine. Has she shown signs of UTI at all. Hope Miss Odie feels better. I know how hard it is when they aren't feeling right.


Thanks! You're right, so stressful. The good thing is that she doesn't seem to care and is acting like her normal self now. This is probably TMI, but right after I noticed it on the pee pad, I got my husband to take one for the team and wipe her bum to see if there was anything and it definitely came from there.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

A little ACV helps with acid reflux and indigestion. Maybe feed her smaller meals more frequently to give tummy a little break. Pumpkin and yogurt are tummy soothers. Sickness has been going around our house too and I don't doubt that they catch little things like stomach colds. You can always capture some urine and take it for exam which would save you money from having to take her in unless you think a visit is warranted. Made my night to hear she's back to her playful self.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear Odie isn't feeling well...we have lots of experience ( unfortunately ) with anal gland abscesses..you would be able to see a swelling just beside the anus...and with the filling up of pus they can get quite large before there open up..and they are very painful...with Bella one vet did take her to the OR to infuse the gland but the next vet told me that was totally unnecessary and a money grab..with that he cleaned Bella abscess up and then infused it with antibiotics..other than being very sore Bella tolerated the procedure well...Izzy has also had 3 abscesses..all treated with oral antibiotics and warm compresses until the abscess breaks...then antibiotic ung added ...hope you find out what is going on with Odie...sounds like a spasm type pain hits her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking about y'all. I would take a urine sample To rule out UTI. I am not thinking anal glands and they wouldn't sedate for that


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Odie! It's torture waiting for the vets to open! 

My vet told me that you check for a fever at their armpit! I've never been in a situation to use that method, but once with my golden I told him I thought she had a fever and she showed me how to tell, if I didn't have a thermometer. 

I hope she will be okay!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> A little ACV helps with acid reflux and indigestion. Maybe feed her smaller meals more frequently to give tummy a little break. Pumpkin and yogurt are tummy soothers. Sickness has been going around our house too and I don't doubt that they catch little things like stomach colds. You can always capture some urine and take it for exam which would save you money from having to take her in unless you think a visit is warranted. Made my night to hear she's back to her playful self.


Aw thanks for thinking about her. She's due for a yearly check-up anyway so I don't mind taking her in. I want to ask about titer testing, etc. as well and have them check her mouth and all that good stuff if they have time.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

nabi said:


> Sorry to hear Odie isn't feeling well...we have lots of experience ( unfortunately ) with anal gland abscesses..you would be able to see a swelling just beside the anus...and with the filling up of pus they can get quite large before there open up..and they are very painful...with Bella one vet did take her to the OR to infuse the gland but the next vet told me that was totally unnecessary and a money grab..with that he cleaned Bella abscess up and then infused it with antibiotics..other than being very sore Bella tolerated the procedure well...Izzy has also had 3 abscesses..all treated with oral antibiotics and warm compresses until the abscess breaks...then antibiotic ung added ...hope you find out what is going on with Odie...sounds like a spasm type pain hits her.


Thanks! Sorry you've had so much experience with anal gland issues. Have you ever seen discharge with blood? I had a peek at her bum already but I'm going to get my husband to hold her so I can use a flashlight and have a really good look.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Thinking about y'all. I would take a urine sample To rule out UTI. I am not thinking anal glands and they wouldn't sedate for that


Thank you! The only reason I suspected anal glands is because the discharge definitely came from her bum. I really hope it's not serious!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Poor Odie! It's torture waiting for the vets to open!
> 
> My vet told me that you check for a fever at their armpit! I've never been in a situation to use that method, but once with my golden I told him I thought she had a fever and she showed me how to tell, if I didn't have a thermometer.
> 
> I hope she will be okay!


Thanks.  I'll let everyone know how it goes tomorrow. I hope I'm overreacting and it's nothing. It's just the blood that's worrying me.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Sorry to hear that Odie hasn't been feeling well. Maybe possibly , the bloody discharge could of been from straining when she poops ? like if she's alittle constipated. i'll be thinking about you both and waiting to hear what the Vet says.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks! Sorry you've had so much experience with anal gland issues. Have you ever seen discharge with blood? I had a peek at her bum already but I'm going to get my husband to hold her so I can use a flashlight and have a really good look.


The discharge from the abscess is a mix of blood and pus..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww, Sorry to hear that Odie hasn't been feeling well. Maybe possibly , the bloody discharge could of been from straining when she poops ? like if she's alittle constipated. i'll be thinking about you both and waiting to hear what the Vet says.


Thanks Elaine. I hope it's just something simple like that! She's due for a check up anyway so we will see. 



nabi said:


> The discharge from the abscess is a mix of blood and pus..


Okay. Thanks so much!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Your vet might want a stool sample... I hope everything is okay!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> Your vet might want a stool sample... I hope everything is okay!


Thanks! I was able to book an appointment for 3ish so I could try to get a sample. I hope she goes! The good news is that it's with her regular vet and we need to discuss vaccines. I'm a little scared! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

good luck at the Vets ! its good to hear you got an appointment today with the doctor you wanted. just curious... has she ever got her anal glands expressed before ? I've asked to have Minnies done a bunch of times cause I do see her scooting her behind on occation. tootsie never does, so she's never had hers expressed.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> good luck at the Vets ! its good to hear you got an appointment today with the doctor you wanted. just curious... has she ever got her anal glands expressed before ? I've asked to have Minnies done a bunch of times cause I do see her scooting her behind on occation. tootsie never does, so she's never had hers expressed.


Yeah, I'm glad she'll be seeing her regular vet! No, she has never had her glands expressed.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I express all of my kids to make sure no issues. 

Hope it goes well at the Vets. If he or she goes on about vaccines just nod your head and go uh hu let me think about it LOL


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck today Odie!! We are thinking of you and momma!! Mwa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> I express all of my kids to make sure no issues.
> 
> Hope it goes well at the Vets. If he or she goes on about vaccines just nod your head and go uh hu let me think about it LOL


The receptionist was giving me a lecture about why each vaccine is important, like if I leave her at doggie daycare or a kennel. Not only do I not want that vaccine regardless, but as if I would leave Odie at doggie daycare or a kennel! Haha

I think the vet will be more receptive, I hope!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Good luck today Odie!! We are thinking of you and momma!! Mwa!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Zorana! Just got back from dropping off a stool sample to test for bacteria and parasites. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The receptionist was giving me a lecture about why each vaccine is important, like if I leave her at doggie daycare or a kennel. Not only do I not want that vaccine regardless, but as if I would leave Odie at doggie daycare or a kennel! Haha
> 
> I think the vet will be more receptive, I hope!


Exactly! Been there done that!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

are you back from the Vets yet Krystal ? wondering how Odie is ....


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> are you back from the Vets yet Krystal ? wondering how Odie is ....


Not yet! Her appointment is in 2 hrs (3:30 PST). Can't wait to get this over with and find out what's going on.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Any results?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We're back! That was a long appointment. So much information! Okay, so her fecal sample was perfectly healthy, which is great! He thinks that maybe she damaged a blood vessel or something when she was pooping.

However, I let him know about the other symptoms she's been having and he is concerned, especially with the weird leg stretching/head down thing. Next time she does that, he wants me to bring her in for a blood test that same day to test her pancreas.  He said that what she does is usually a classic indication of pain associated with the pancreas or stomach. So I guess for now I just have to wait! The good thing is that I'm working from home now so I can keep a really close eye on her and take her to the vet whenever she needs to go. 

If the blood test shows that her pancreas isn't inflamed, we would have the option of having a specialist look in her tummy with an endoscope. He said that there is only ONE doctor in the province that he would trust to do it (and who has a small enough endoscope for her) who is in Vancouver, but sometimes travels (of course we could travel there if needed). I'm really glad that we have pet insurance at this point! 

We also had a long chat about vaccinations, and now I really don't know what to do with that. He didn't want me to make a decision today and was really good about explaining where he's coming from. I might need to make a new thread for this! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well at least her stool sample was good!! No bugs is good news! I'm praying it's nothing and she never has any symptoms ever again! Ur such a good mommy krystal!! Keep us posted on how she does!

About the vaccines, can u titer?? Is that an option?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hopefully it is just a fluke and will never come back


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

glad to hear that the bloody discharge turned out not to be anything bad. 

now, i hope all is ok with Odies pancreas ....


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Well at least her stool sample was good!! No bugs is good news! I'm praying it's nothing and she never has any symptoms ever again! Ur such a good mommy krystal!! Keep us posted on how she does!
> 
> About the vaccines, can u titer?? Is that an option??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw thanks! I hope so too! She had the weird head down/shaking thing twice on the weekend, so I'm hoping that if it does happen again that it's soon so we can get it figured out. I hate thinking that something might be wrong with her.  

I talked to him about titering and he was giving me the pros and cons to both titers and vaccinations and now I'm not sold on either! The good thing is that while he gave me his personal opinion about it, he wasn't pushing them on me. He says that some vets and immunologists are having success with titers and some aren't and he's not comfortable with doing titering instead of vaccinations at this point on his own patients, but is comfortable stretching vaccinations longer than annually. I have some thinking and research to do!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Hopefully it is just a fluke and will never come back


Me too! Feel so bad for her.



elaina said:


> glad to hear that the bloody discharge turned out not to be anything bad.
> 
> now, i hope all is ok with Odies pancreas ....


Thanks Elaine. I'm so glad I took her in though! Now at least I can do something about it if it happens again.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw thanks! I hope so too! She had the weird head down/shaking thing twice on the weekend, so I'm hoping that if it does happen again that it's soon so we can get it figured out. I hate thinking that something might be wrong with her.
> 
> I talked to him about titering and he was giving me the pros and cons to both titers and vaccinations and now I'm not sold on either! The good thing is that while he gave me his personal opinion about it, he wasn't pushing them on me. He says that some vets and immunologists are having success with titers and some aren't and he's not comfortable with doing titering instead of vaccinations at this point on his own patients, but is comfortable stretching vaccinations longer than annually. I have some thinking and research to do!


Any help you need, I'm here! Pm ur address again, I think I have 2 copies of my fav dog care book scared poopless, I can send it to you!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I forgot to add that she lost weight. She got up to 2.4 kg in August of 2013 and now she's at 2.22. It's the only time I've ever been aware of that she's lost weight. The last time she was around this weight was in September 2012 when she weighed 2.27 kg. I hope she just got pudgy during the summer!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Any help you need, I'm here! Pm ur address again, I think I have 2 copies of my fav dog care book scared poopless, I can send it to you!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw that's so sweet! I'll send it right now.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm so glad I took her in though! Now at least I can do something about it if it happens again.


oh, yes! for sure its great that you took her and can keep an eye on her if it happens again


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> oh, yes! for sure its great that you took her and can keep an eye on her if it happens again


You were right about her straining when she pooped! The vet thought something similar probably happened.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope its not pancreas related I just went through hell with maiya and pancreatitis she almost died from it!!! Her symptoms were exact of a hypoglycemic attack her eyes would gloss over her body would sway back and forth she would walk but trip and fall over her gums turned white. We thought blood sugar for sure but when we'd get to the emergency vets her sugar was normal range once we did blood work we found out her amalayse was high so we did a cpl test her result was so shocking they thought she would die for sure. After 2 rounds of antibiotics and syringe feeding her every 2-4 hours for 2 months she is a normal dog. We got an ultrasound of her pancreas as the vet thought it must be underdeveloped but everything was normal. She is now on a strict low fat gastro diet no treats no snacks I let her have chewys only it was so severe that it came back instantly after eating 4 of ninjas acana kibbles. 

The vet had asked us if she acted weird or was pressing her head into things as they thought a liver shunt. 

I'm so glad everything was ok with Odie I hope it's nothing more! Blood work wouldn't hurt if she does this again.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I hope its not pancreas related I just went through hell with maiya and pancreatitis she almost died from it!!! Her symptoms were exact of a hypoglycemic attack her eyes would gloss over her body would sway back and forth she would walk but trip and fall over her gums turned white. We thought blood sugar for sure but when we'd get to the emergency vets her sugar was normal range once we did blood work we found out her amalayse was high so we did a cpl test her result was so shocking they thought she would die for sure. After 2 rounds of antibiotics and syringe feeding her every 2-4 hours for 2 months she is a normal dog. We got an ultrasound of her pancreas as the vet thought it must be underdeveloped but everything was normal. She is now on a strict low fat gastro diet no treats no snacks I let her have chewys only it was so severe that it came back instantly after eating 4 of ninjas acana kibbles.
> 
> The vet had asked us if she acted weird or was pressing her head into things as they thought a liver shunt.
> 
> I'm so glad everything was ok with Odie I hope it's nothing more! Blood work wouldn't hurt if she does this again.


That's terrible.  Did she have any symptoms prior to that episode, or was there no notice? Also, was any medication given for the long term or is it just a food switch? I'm going to be annoying Odie and watching her all the time now. I'd like to get a video of her 'acid reflux' thing she does to email to the vet. It's always hard to explain what a dog has been doing.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a video of it but my stupid phone erased my entire memory card so I dont have it  she had these epsiodes every couple of days and u could see it in her facial expressions instantly and they lasted over 4 hours everytime. She had antibiotics for 10 days and then when it came back for 5 days now shes fine. Now its just a strict diet for a long time to be sure it wont come back. We dont have to syringe her anymore sometimes we have to hand feed her but she can go quite awhile with 0 issues.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I had a video of it but my stupid phone erased my entire memory card so I dont have it  she had these epsiodes every couple of days and u could see it in her facial expressions instantly and they lasted over 4 hours everytime. She had antibiotics for 10 days and then when it came back for 5 days now shes fine. Now its just a strict diet for a long time to be sure it wont come back. We dont have to syringe her anymore sometimes we have to hand feed her but she can go quite awhile with 0 issues.


That's good! I'm glad that you now have it under control. I have a video that caught the tail end of one time when she was doing the leg stretching/"praying" thing. Would you mind taking a look at it to see if it's similar?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sure!!! I will take a look. How come the vet decided to wait on blood work was it because it hadn't happened in awhile?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Sure!!! I will take a look. How come the vet decided to wait on blood work was it because it hadn't happened in awhile?


Yeah, he said he wanted to do the blood work on a day when she had one of those weird episodes to test for inflammation in the pancreas. I guess he thought if she wasn't having an attack, the pancreas wouldn't be inflamed? I wonder if I should have just went ahead and asked for blood work anyway? Ugh, I keep thinking about the visit and remembering so many things I should have mentioned, like how she still throws up bile if she doesn't eat, but I think I was just overwhelmed because it was also her check-up and I wanted to mention every little thing I had noticed her doing. I should have written it down. 

Here are a couple of videos. They're not great because she wasn't doing it for very long. I'm going to keep my phone on video mode from now on! The main thing she does when this happens is keep her head down, tuck her tail between her legs, do the "prayer" pose, stretch her back legs out and walk strangely and very stiff. This has only happened maybe 3 or 4 times. The acid reflux thing she does just looks like her basically coughing up something and swallowing it and this is happening more and more often.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

It won't play on my phone for some reason but I will take a look on my laptop shortly.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> It won't play on my phone for some reason but I will take a look on my laptop shortly.


Okay thanks!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

IMO, it doesn't look like pancreatitis to me. They are usually quite ill with pancreatitis as Sherri described. Your video looks exactly like my 2 when they have gastric distress. Jose' has acid reflux and stress colitis and Frankie has acid reflux and/or an ulcer. I give both them of 1/4 table Pepcid AC twice a day (morning and evening) and 4 small meals a day. For the most part that keeps it under control. When Frankie has a flareup that Pepcid won't control she takes Omeprazole for a couple of weeks. Might be worth talking to your vet about trying this regime before doing an endoscopy.

I hope you can sort it out, it is distressing to see our little ones in pain.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

whipandchi said:


> IMO, it doesn't look like pancreatitis to me. They are usually quite ill with pancreatitis as Sherri described. Your video looks exactly like my 2 when they have gastric distress. Jose' has acid reflux and stress colitis and Frankie has acid reflux and/or an ulcer. I give both them of 1/4 table Pepcid AC twice a day (morning and evening) and 4 small meals a day. For the most part that keeps it under control. When Frankie has a flareup that Pepcid won't control she takes Omeprazole for a couple of weeks. Might be worth talking to your vet about trying this regime before doing an endoscopy.
> 
> I hope you can sort it out, it is distressing to see our little ones in pain.


Thank you! I have been suspecting acid reflux. I did tell the vet that, but I will mention it again before deciding on the endoscopy. She woke up this morning and threw up bile all over my bed.  I started keeping a diary of her symptoms and when/what she eats. Hoping that will give us some insight. Do you know if the type of food fed can affect acid reflux?


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

For vaccines in Canada I believe many vets are going with a 3 year protocol, which is what we have been doing for years now. Here's some info from CVA on vaccines

CVMA | Document Library


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

If I may, Krystal, put in my two cents. Acid reflux was mentioned. I have digestive problems and have taken almost all of the products on the market. I finally stumbled on PepZin GI. It's a combination of zinc and L-Carnosine (note: Carnosine with an "s" not a t). It is fantastic! It has been used in Japan since 1996. I don't know if it's okay for dogs, but it might be worth checking into. 

I hope Odie feels better soon!

If you want to google it, I suggest using the ingredient names. Pep Zin GI is a brand name. Try zinc and carnosine for acid reflux.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The vomiting of bile USUALLY means an empty stomach. We make sure our chi, Zarita, that has reflux, has something to eat before bedtime. Sometimes she wouldn't eat, and will vomit bile in the am. I get so irritated with her then! I give you something to prevent this, and you won't eat!! I gather she is already feeling sick?? She is on 1/4 of a pepcid too.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

whipandchi said:


> For vaccines in Canada I believe many vets are going with a 3 year protocol, which is what we have been doing for years now. Here's some info from CVA on vaccines
> 
> CVMA | Document Library


Our vet told us the vaccine companies are pushing it from one year to two. However, he did say that there is a lot of pressure to push it longer. That's good news! Maybe they will look into more dependable testing of immunity if that's the case.



Angel1210 said:


> If I may, Krystal, put in my two cents. Acid reflux was mentioned. I have digestive problems and have taken almost all of the products on the market. I finally stumbled on PepZin GI. It's a combination of zinc and L-Carnosine (note: Carnosine with an "s" not a t). It is fantastic! It has been used in Japan since 1996. I don't know if it's okay for dogs, but it might be worth checking into.
> 
> I hope Odie feels better soon!
> 
> If you want to google it, I suggest using the ingredient names. Pep Zin GI is a brand name. Try zinc and carnosine for acid reflux.


Thank you! I'm sure it's no fun to live with acid reflux. 



susan davis said:


> The vomiting of bile USUALLY means an empty stomach. We make sure our chi, Zarita, that has reflux, has something to eat before bedtime. Sometimes she wouldn't eat, and will vomit bile in the am. I get so irritated with her then! I give you something to prevent this, and you won't eat!! I gather she is already feeling sick?? She is on 1/4 of a pepcid too.


She's done this since she was a puppy. At first we were really concerned and called the vet immediately, and they said the same thing--empty tummy. Ever since then, we make sure food is available to her at all times. We try to tempt her with wet food first thing in the morning, but if she doesn't eat, we give her a treat. There is a tiny food and water dish on our foot board and she usually has a snack in the middle of the night. You're right, it's so frustrating! I'm guessing that maybe she was having a really good sleep and didn't wake up when she was hungry.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Do you know if the type of food fed can affect acid reflux?


I think a diet low in fat and low in protein is considered best and some think that wet food is better than dry for acid reflux. Mine are fed homecooked.

BTW, your Odie looks a lot like my Jose', although he is 4 times her size at about 10 lbs


----------

